# Help! Found this pipe!



## JohnDeereMoxie (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all I went digging at my brother's again, been to this disappointing dump before, ROCKS OVER THE GLASS! Someone capped it. Any who I found this clay pipe. It has a some numbers on the stem and a few letters on the back of the bowl, anyone seen anything like this before? My guess is mid to late 1800s because of the bottles I've pulled out before and all the busted tops I have found. Any help is appreciated. Thanks! [attachment=photo 1(10).JPG][attachment=photo 2(11).JPG] [attachment=photo 3(9).JPG]


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 16, 2014)

Found the exact one LOL:


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Mar 16, 2014)

HOLY JESUS lol. Where'd you find that??!?!?!?! HAHAAAA


----------



## Bixel (Mar 16, 2014)

We find those pipes fairly often up here in Canada. The bowl is marked "TD", and the stem is normally marked "McDougall, Glasgow". Normally find them in late 1800s dumps around here.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 16, 2014)

Found a fancy version last year here in Hannibal with 13 stars in an oval and cross hatching along the sides. I was laughingly thinking Thomas Dyott of the famed glass works? Also saw an identical pipe dug in Quincy a couple years ago, both from 1850's pits. Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 16, 2014)

PS- no markings found on stem remains.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 16, 2014)

Cool find, I have one of those, if you google TD pipes you'll find tons of info and makers with lots of imitations when something was popular.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 17, 2014)

I have no direct information on the piece but figured I'd add that these pipes were made from Kaolin clay, which to this day is important to many industries.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2014)

Some, all or none of this is either true or false. I hope it helps.[]

"The emergence of white clay pipes with the initials ‘TD’ dates back over 200 years and by some accounts has been correlated possibly with the London pipe maker Thomas Dormer who, along with his sons, produced pipes from the mid-1750s until about 1780. Decades later, ‘TD’-marked pipes came to stand for a generic style and not for the actual pipe maker. The initials themselves became a trademark used to denote a certain brand. Today they represent a major diagnostic decorative attribute, having been excavated throughout America in contexts dating from the mid-18th century into the early 20th century. " http://odysseysvirtualmus...pe-%252d-TD-Style.html

And this. http://discover.odai.yale.edu/ydc/Record/2560687


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Mar 17, 2014)

Great info guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hannibal that's a great example.  Must have been real excited when you found it. And cobolt that's an interesting fact. You guys always come through on crazy finds hahahaha


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 17, 2014)

I've dug about two dozen TD pipes, some with partial stems but mostly without.  They are particularly abundant in old tavern dumps.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Mar 17, 2014)

That would make sense.


----------

